# Need Help!



## Sprondeau (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've been playing for a few months now and have learned a few songs, but lately I find I haven't been able to grasp anything new. It feels like I just can't get my fingers to work with me, no matter how slow I try and take it. It has been getting really frustrating to the point where I'll start playing the songs I know, try to start on a new one, start screwing up then get pissed and put my guitar away. My brother was supposed to help teach me, but we've both been really busy with work lately and he hasn't had any free time. Is there something else I should be trying to work on or should I try to change up how I practice? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Simon


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

stick with trying to learn what you want to play.
try u-tube. there's so much 'how to play _______'
songs out there to watch and follow. have fun.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

stick with the fundamentals - work on chords and strumming. It's not so much what you're playing, but rather that you play. The youtube suggestion is a good one. Also, there are lots of jamming tracks to play with too. It will help you develop a strong sense of timing. If you keep at it, it will come.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Do some warm up exercises first. Then play what you know. Then learn something new, but not too difficult. Just a little bit each day so there is progress. It can be a new chord, a new note, a new strum pattern, etc. Keeping a little chart on what you've learned helps you see there is progress because sometimes it's difficult for us to look back and see it unless we have some barometer of where we were in the past.

It may help to take a lesson or three to get you on a good progressive track.


----------



## Sprondeau (Aug 16, 2012)

So over the past couple days I've gone back and just worked on "warm up exercises" and have already started noticing a bit difference. I'll keep this up for a little while and slowly start trying to learn songs again. Thanks guys!


----------

